# DCX2496 short delay resolution?



## tloredo (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi folks-

I have an application requiring some short delays, corresponding to a few centimeters. I have a digital EQ with delay capability (Roland SRQ-4015), but it's intended for PA use and does not have good resolution (step sizes) for short delays. So I'm looking at the DCX2496. The manual specifies the range for the short delay, but not what the step size is. Would any of you DCX owners be able to help me out? Can you give me some idea of the short delay resolution---is it half a ms, tenths, hundredths?

Thanks!
Tom


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

It's resolution is 1 hundredth of a ms.


----------



## tloredo (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks a ton for the quick and helpful reply, John!

-Tom


----------

